# Resthaven-Horrible!



## ohihunter2014 (Feb 19, 2017)

So a buddy and I took a ride from the Cleveland area to kick brush for bunnies at Resthaven. Neither one of us have ever been there but figured give it a try and it looked like a decent area online. We arrived and hunted off oxbow road or something like that and cut his dog loose and started pushing some thickets and didn't see one rabbit or squirrel track but sure did see a lot of very small deer tracks and coyote scat and tracks. 

We get about 500yards from the road and he gets in the brush with the dog and I see a knocked over sign and it says no hunting zone! Would be nice if they would fix these things and not have them 50yards in the woods where you cant see them. The dog took off after something and wouldn't come back so we followed and ended up in a parking area with several large white barns I'm guessing is DNR buildings and we headed east along the trail roads and finally cut some small rabbit tracks and squirrel tracks. We ended up over by the drainage ditches with the old wooden bridges and said screw it and went home. Pretty sad 2hrs of walking and not one rabbit or squirrel seen. trash everywhere in the woods, insulation all in the trees and trail roads, shotgun shells laying all over the hay fields that we picked up, trash in the parking areas, signs ran over or missing. Looks like the warden was out there recently driving all the roads checking on things which I like but I couldn't believe the trash. I pack what I can out but it was too much. Also all the no hunting signs being nocked over or pretty much hidden in the woods put a bad taste in my mouth. The one sign I seen was at the point of one of the trail road and kind of angled and about 50ft in the woods next to a bunch of thickets almost like it was hidden. I yelled for my buddy to get out of there with the dog cause I seen the sign. Would be nice to have it closer to the road or trail so you could see it before you even got in there. 

We did agree it beat charlemont and spencer lake as far as the size of the area but I think these areas need a severe break in hunting because small game is almost extinct out there.


----------



## ohihunter2014 (Feb 19, 2017)

Oh, anyone know what all the kabooms were coming from the south west? We would hear what sounded like explosions off in the distance almost like dynamite or something.


----------



## bare naked (May 1, 2015)

ohihunter2014 said:


> Oh, anyone know what all the kabooms were coming from the south west? We would hear what sounded like explosions off in the distance almost like dynamite or something.


They may have been opening the river up getting ready for the thaw & rain coming. Some ice fishermen said camp perry was setting off explosions but that should have been N.W. If the signs in the woods were property markers that would explain their locations.


----------



## ohihunter2014 (Feb 19, 2017)

bare naked said:


> They may have been opening the river up getting ready for the thaw & rain coming. Some ice fishermen said camp perry was setting off explosions but that should have been N.W. If the signs in the woods were property markers that would explain their locations.


almost seemed to be coming from the south kind of. I don't think they were property markers cause it seemed we were right in the middle of the hunting grounds. It did sound like an eagle screeching in those woods so we kind of figured there was a nest and it was off limits.


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

Several tornadoes touched down around castalia in November. I would have to believe that is where the insulation is from. As for the litter, there are more dirt ball scum bags lurking around our fine natural resources than we will ever know. I am not sure about the loud banging.


----------



## GalionLex (Oct 19, 2014)

Is there a limestone quarry in the area?? A lot of times big kabooms come from those areas when they are blasting rock. Just a guess.


----------

